# New MK2 Target with some extras



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Heres some pics of my new to me MK2 target with lots of Volksquarten goodies, sights, compansator, slide release, accuracy upgrade kit, etc...Ive put about 800 rounds through her so far and only one fte with bulk amo...what an amazing gun....works smooth as silk and eats everything I put in it...and you could trim the wings off a mosquito at 25 yards with this thing...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice! Mine doesn't have all the goodies, but I love to shoot it. I found it when in college at Iowa, with the original box, manual, etc. It looked and still looks brand new! Enjoy it! :mrgreen:


----------



## donsam (Aug 30, 2007)

*Ruer Mark II*

I have on just like yours Beefy. I have had it for over 10 years, lost track of the number of rounds through it a long time ago. It is one sweet shooting pistol.


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice looking ruger.I've had the MK2 Gov't model for about 20 years and never had a problem.Enjoy.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Very nice! Mine doesn't have all the goodies, but I love to shoot it. I found it when in college at Iowa, with the original box, manual, etc. It looked and still looks brand new! Enjoy it! :mrgreen:


my bro Sean has one just like that, and its most of the reason I got one...Not only is it insanely accurate but when he took it apart, I was really impressed with the quality of the gun, I can take it apart, clean it, and put it back together with no problem at all, and its just so fun to shoot...at least 5-8 times now the first bullit out of the gun has been a direct center of the little 4" splatter targets I use at 7-10 yards...it has the Volksquarten trigger upgrade so all you do is just breath on it and it fires, and it has actually confirmed that my eyes see just fine at 15-20 yards, If Im not hitting the target, Im not pulling the trigger right


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

by the way I went to the range Saturday and Monday, and went through about another 500 rounds and not one failure...even when the gun got filthy with the bulk amo it shot every round perfect...I left the range on Saturday saying this gun is the greatest gun on the planet:draw:I had actually gone to the range planning on unloading a few hundred rounds of 9mm but started having so much fun with the Ruger that I couldnt stop putting bullets into it....I actually put my Glock away (sin) and just shot about 9 mags through the 22 as fast as I could, and still no misfires, and great groupings....man that groundhog that keeps eating the yard is gonna be in trouble this summer


----------



## gunr (Nov 3, 2009)

*I love mine too*

This little girl will put 10 shots under a dime @ 50 yds and that was before I changed out the trigger works with a Volquartsen.
]http://i45.tinypic.com/2n0ni47.jpg[/IMG]
gunr


----------



## gunr (Nov 3, 2009)

DOH gunr


----------



## gunr (Nov 3, 2009)

One more time...gunrhttp://]http://i45.tinypic.com/2n0ni47.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

gunr said:


> One more time...gunrhttp://]http://i45.tinypic.com/2n0ni47.jpg[/IMG]


Here you go...


----------

